# Winkel von einem Punkt zum anderen berechnen



## PrincE (5. Aug 2014)

Hallo Leute,
mir ist es schwer gefallen die richtige Bezeichnung zu finden, daher schwer zu googlen.

Ich habe zwei Punkte. A und B

A steht bei 20/20
B steht bei 0/0 und jetzt soll B gedreht, werden damit wenn es vorwärts läuft sich A nähert.

Ziel ist es daher den Winkel von B zu berechnen, den er sich drehen muss. Verständlich?

Gruß


----------



## Thallius (5. Aug 2014)

Nein eigentlich nicht.

Ein Punkt kann man nicht um sich selber drehen. Wenn du den Punkt drehen willst, dann um irgendwas anderes. Aber um was?
Oder willst Du ihn nur verschieben?

Gruß

Claus


----------



## PrincE (5. Aug 2014)

Nein ich möchte die Ausrichtung verändern. Nehmen wir einfach ein Shape statt ein Punkt. Dann dürfte es auch deiner Meinung nach passen. Jetzt verständlich oder soll ich ein Bild malen 
Der Grund warum ich ein Punkt als Beispiel genommen habe ist, das ich den CenterPoint des Shapes zum Vergleich verwenden werde. Das Shape wird dann gedreht um den zu berechnenden Winkel.


----------



## Thallius (5. Aug 2014)

Ich glaube ich erahne was du meinst. 

Wenn ja, dann ist der Winkel ganz einfach über den tan() zu berechnen

tan(alpha)=(ay-by)/(ax-bx)

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Feeder (5. Aug 2014)

ist tan() in Math gespeichert ?


----------



## Thallius (5. Aug 2014)

Ja wo sonst.

Aber ich gebe Dir mal einen Tip: Du wirst atan() brauchen. 

Gruß

Claus


----------



## PrincE (5. Aug 2014)

Ich hab so das Gefühl du weißt was ich meine. Ich hab ja gesagt es fällt mir schwer mich auszudrücken ^^.


```
Point p1 = new Point(10, 20);
Point p2 = new Point(20, 20);
System.out.println(Math.toDegrees(Math.atan((p1.y - p2.y) / p1.x - p2.x)));
```

Ich hab mit 90° oder -90° gerechnet kommt aber -87.13759477388825 raus.
Was ist mein Fehler?


----------



## Androbin (5. Aug 2014)

Versuche es doch mal hiermit:
Sichtkegel berechnen - [026] - Let's GameDev
Aber vorher schau doch lieber mal hier rein:
Wo ist mein Gegner? - [023] - Let's GameDev


----------



## Thallius (5. Aug 2014)

Schau Dir doch einfach noch mal deine Klammerung an 

Gruß

Claus


----------



## PrincE (5. Aug 2014)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Schau Dir doch einfach noch mal deine Klammerung an
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Claus





oje XD danke


----------

